# MRC 1/48 CH46-E Sea Knight so far.....



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The MRC 1/48 CH46-E Sea Knight 'Iraq' support helo.

Who needs instructions! They say to build the rotors first but I was waiting for sum Eduard photo etch sets and the Cobra 'resin' set so I started on the cargo floor and ramp first. I had to make a jig to cut 140 aluminum rollers!  
and that is 600 grit sand paper in the middle section.











The completed cargo floor...the ramp is next. Man... you gotta luv those Testors metalizer paints!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

U kwazy!!


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Roll on dude, looking great!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

THANKS!

I guess you can say.....I'm on a *roll* with this one? :freak:


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Rollin', rollin', rollin' with the Flukemeister! :lol:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Rollin Rollin Rollin....keep dem models gowen RAWHIDE!! :freak:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That would drive me to drink!  



Where'd you get that model from?  rr


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

It's the new scale MRC/Academy 1/48 *CH46 E Sea Knight* / Marines Bull phrog helicopter. 

You can get it on line, eebay or at yer local Hobby shop. The price is 35.00 to 50.00 depending on how lucky you are. They go for cheaper on eebay.

Its a very nice kit! Cobra Company has a resin set for it and Eduard has some very nice detailed P/E sets with colorized silk screened cockpit consols that are amazing! the main control consol comes as two parts, one are the dials & guages and the other is the cover that goes over it! I plan to add some future floor polish to give the dials some more 3D and gloss lense effect.










I had to stop for now cuz I'm building an *Aurora Chitty Chitty Bang Bang *for this dude in China....my first contract build...and probably my last! I barely have enough time to build for myself! pays good though! my spending cash for *Wonderfest!* YAHOOO!!!! :hat:

There have been whispers that MRC will do a Chinook in 1/48 next!
Trumpeter is releasing a *Chinook in 1/35* this fall!! 

Hey wait a tic!.....whats the  for??.....do you hang at the Fine scale Helo site?...alright ...what gives?


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Great looking!:thumbsup: I guess the motor is in the rear on the CH46 and a drive shaft runs to the front to drive forward rotor? Amazing!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yup!

Of course thats a pic from the web.....not mine.


----------

